# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  اختفاء عطيه علي قطيه!!  قضية في جلسات (فهامات)

## yassirali66

*اين انت ياعطيه...
عملتها ظاااااااهره...
وبااايخه كماااان....
اظهر وبااان عليك الاماااان
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*في الدامر...
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الراجل ود الرجااااااااال عملتوه عطيه 
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

في الدامر...



 

:dn8::dn8::dn8:


انا بررررررررررررررررررة الليلة اوووووب عليك يا اواب 

انت قاصد منو ؟؟؟؟:1 (27):
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*تبدأ قضية أختفاء عطية اعتباراً من اليوم 

وباب فتح البلاغات فاتح  
أي زول يكتب عريضة عريييييييييييييييضة ويقدمها للجنة التحقيق ...

المتهم الأول مين ياعطية؟
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

الراجل ود الرجااااااااال عملتوه عطيه 



 

يكون بغـــير جــــــ:m1:ــــــــ:m1:ــــــو ..

هوا انت قاصد منو يا ريس :575:
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

الراجل ود الرجااااااااال عملتوه عطيه 









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

في الدامر...



 
غايتو الوصفة دي بتاعة  حكم قومي عديل

أنا برضو بررررررررررررررررررررررررررررة يامجدالدين


لكن معناها عطية دا هو







































































وأنا مالي
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*السيد رئيس المحكمة العطوية الدامرية المنبرية النيلية  ..

الموضوع / اختفاء المدعو عطيه علي قطيه ..

أتقدم اليكم بهذا البلاغ عن اختفاء السيد عطيه ، تاريخ الاختفاء يوم الاربعاء 
الموافق 22/12 ولانملك اسباب لاختفاء المذكور ..

علية نرجو من لجنة التحقيق فك طلآسم هذه القضية وكما قال الشاعر 

القطر الشالك انت يتكسر حتة حتة او كما قال ..

وترجع لينا بالسلامة ..

وشكــــــــــــــراً 00
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

السيد رئيس المحكمة العطوية الدامرية المنبرية النيلية ..

الموضوع / اختفاء المدعو عطيه علي قطيه ..

أتقدم اليكم بهذا البلاغ عن اختفاء السيد عطيه ، تاريخ الاختفاء يوم الاربعاء 
الموافق 22/12 ولانملك اسباب لاختفاء المذكور ..

علية نرجو من لجنة التحقيق فك طلآسم هذه القضية وكما قال الشاعر 

القطر الشالك انت يتكسر حتة حتة او كما قال ..

وترجع لينا بالسلامة ..

وشكــــــــــــــراً 00



 
يحفظ البلاغ ولا يمكن النظر فيه للاسباب التالية:
1-  مقدم البلاغ يريد ابعاد تهمة عنه بمبدأ خاني وبكي وصبقني اشتكي
2- ذكر مقدم البلاغ لفظ قطر وهو من أدوات جريمة الاختفاء و المختفي كان يعمل في سكة قطر
3- استخدام كلمة منبرية تنبري عن انبراء الشاكي بفضح المختفي والله أعلم ونحن نبرأ من الانبراء لهذه البرية
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

يكون بغـــير جــــــ:m1:ــــــــ:m1:ــــــو ..

هوا انت قاصد منو يا ريس :575:



ماشي بنية دامر المجذوب يلحقنا وينجدينا 
طبعا قاصد عطيتوه 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*البوست مخالف لقانون صاحبه لعدم كتابته فهمامات 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

الراجل ود الرجااااااااال عملتوه عطيه 



لا توجد حتي الان ادله واضحه ....
هل الرااااجل هو  عطيه....
اذا ثبت ذلك
وووووووب عليك ياعطيه

*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

:dn8::dn8::dn8:


انا بررررررررررررررررررة الليلة اوووووب عليك يا اواب 

انت قاصد منو ؟؟؟؟:1 (27):



انا بررررررررررررررررررة
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

غايتو الوصفة دي بتاعة  حكم قومي عديل
أنا برضو بررررررررررررررررررررررررررررة يامجدالدين
لكن معناها عطية دا هو
وأنا مالي



التحيكم ا بو جلابيه..
ولا واحد غيروووا
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

السيد رئيس المحكمة العطوية الدامرية المنبرية النيلية  ..

الموضوع / اختفاء المدعو عطيه علي قطيه ..

أتقدم اليكم بهذا البلاغ عن اختفاء السيد عطيه ، تاريخ الاختفاء يوم الاربعاء 
الموافق 22/12 ولانملك اسباب لاختفاء المذكور ..

علية نرجو من لجنة التحقيق فك طلآسم هذه القضية وكما قال الشاعر 

القطر الشالك انت يتكسر حتة حتة او كما قال ..

وترجع لينا بالسلامة ..

وشكــــــــــــــراً 00



نريد توضيح بعض الامور....
اخر تواجد لعطيه....
اسباب اختفاءه بعد مغادرته شارع النيل
من  هو اخر شخص راه
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

يحفظ البلاغ ولا يمكن النظر فيه للاسباب التالية:
1-  مقدم البلاغ يريد ابعاد تهمة عنه بمبدأ خاني وبكي وصبقني اشتكي
2- ذكر مقدم البلاغ لفظ قطر وهو من أدوات جريمة الاختفاء و المختفي كان يعمل في سكة قطر
3- استخدام كلمة منبرية تنبري عن انبراء الشاكي بفضح المختفي والله أعلم ونحن نبرأ من الانبراء لهذه البرية



نحن نبرأ من الانبراء لهذه البرية
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

ماشي بنية دامر المجذوب يلحقنا وينجدينا 
طبعا قاصد عطيتوه 



اثبت يازول وقول انت قاصد منو؟
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

البوست مخالف لقانون صاحبه لعدم كتابته فهمامات 



هاهاها
حلوه وملعوبه...
بس دي انا قلتها ورا الخور....
الجابا في شارع الظلط شنو؟
سيتم التعديل ...
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*سادتى القضاة 
حضرات المستشارين
نحن اليوم اما قضية راى عام 
اتهم موكلى بانهو عطية
وحاشاه من هذا الاتهام
ان موكلى راجل ود رجال وهذا ما عرف به .
لذلك من العار ان يوصف بانه عطية
ان موكلىفارس مغوار تشهد له كل ميادين المعارك بالشجاعة وقوة الشكيمة 
ويكفى انه قائد معركة الكرامة الاخيرة والتى حققت النصر لشعبنا
حضرات القضاء فى هذا الزمن الاغبر يتهم البرى ويبرا المتهم
ان موكلى سيدى القاضى ذهب الى دامر المجذوب وهى مدينة من اشهر محطات السكك الحديدية
ليواسى عمال الدريسة هولاء الرجال المغلوب على امرهم .
الذين يعملون ليل نهار ولا يجدون من يقدم لهم كلمة شكر
ويعودون اخر الليل يجرجرون ارجلهم الى قطية ليرتاحون فيها ولكن انتم ادرى بانهم لا يجدون راحة بل تزداد
معانتهم فى بيوتهم............................................  ...................................
فذهب الرجل الكريم ليحل لهولاء الفئة المظلومة مشاكلهم . لنتفاجاء بان اعدائه يتربصون به ويطعنونه من الخلف اثناء غيابه فهل جزء الاحسان الا الاحسان؟؟؟
سيدى القاضى ارجو ان تقوم بشطب هذة القضية فى حق موكلى مع المطالبة بتعويض مالى مقدر ومحاكمة كل من تسبب فى هذة المهزلة
محامى المتهم عطية على قطية
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*القاضي:-
مرافعه جميله فاليذكر لنا المحامي اولا اسم موكله؟
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

سادتى القضاة 
حضرات المستشارين
نحن اليوم اما قضية راى عام 
اتهم موكلى بانهو عطية
وحاشاه من هذا الاتهام
ان موكلى راجل ود رجال وهذا ما عرف به .
لذلك من العار ان يوصف بانه عطية
ان موكلىفارس مغوار تشهد له كل ميادين المعارك بالشجاعة وقوة الشكيمة 
ويكفى انه قائد معركة الكرامة الاخيرة والتى حققت النصر لشعبنا
حضرات القضاء فى هذا الزمن الاغبر يتهم البرى ويبرا المتهم
ان موكلى سيدى القاضى ذهب الى دامر المجذوب وهى مدينة من اشهر محطات السكك الحديدية
ليواسى عمال الدريسة هولاء الرجال المغلوب على امرهم .
الذين يعملون ليل نهار ولا يجدون من يقدم لهم كلمة شكر
ويعودون اخر الليل يجرجرون ارجلهم الى قطية ليرتاحون فيها ولكن انتم ادرى بانهم لا يجدون راحة بل تزداد
معانتهم فى بيوتهم............................................  ...................................
فذهب الرجل الكريم ليحل لهولاء الفئة المظلومة مشاكلهم . لنتفاجاء بان اعدائه يتربصون به ويطعنونه من الخلف اثناء غيابه فهل جزء الاحسان الا الاحسان؟؟؟
سيدى القاضى ارجو ان تقوم بشطب هذة القضية فى حق موكلى مع المطالبة بتعويض مالى مقدر ومحاكمة كل من تسبب فى هذة المهزلة
محامى المتهم عطية على قطية



بعد مرافعتك دي مفروض القاضي يحول الاتهام الي صاحب البوست لادائه بيناتات خاطئية ضلل بها سير العدالة ...
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

بعد مرافعتك دي مفروض القاضي يحول الاتهام الي صاحب البوست لادائه بيناتات خاطئية ضلل بها سير العدالة ...



 الله اكبر الله اكبر جاء الحق
سيدى القاضى اطالب بمحاكمة صاحب البوست وعطية وساكواها وكل شهود الزور
وارجو احضار المتهم من الدامر امام المحكمة عشان يدينا باقى حقوقنا ما يقوم يعمل نايم الزول دا ما مضمون
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 5 ( الأعضاء 5 والزوار 0) ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏لؤي شرفي, ‏yassirali66, ‏نصرالدين أحمد علي, ‏طارق حامد 
هوى ياخوانا راجين شنو ؟؟؟ القاضى وحكم والزول طلع براءة ولا انتو نايمين؟؟
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*سادتى القضاة 
نعم
 حضرات المستشارين
احنا كده ياابني حضرااات المستشاريين
 نحن اليوم اما قضية راى عام 
 اتهم موكلى بانهو عطية
موكلك ده منو؟
 وحاشاه من هذا الاتهام
لماذا؟ ماذا فعل عطيه لتتبروا منه؟
 ان موكلى راجل ود رجال وهذا ما عرف به .
راااااااجل ود رجااااااااااااال
 لذلك من العار ان يوصف بانه عطية
 ان موكلىفارس مغوار تشهد له كل ميادين المعارك 
بالحييييييييييييل
بالشجاعة وقوة الشكيمة 
مكملن جت
 ويكفى انه قائد معركة الكرامة الاخيرة والتى حققت النصر لشعبنا
معركة الثلاثاء...ما قلنا حاااجه
 حضرات القضاء فى هذا الزمن الاغبر يتهم البرى ويبرا المتهم
كييييييييف؟هو البودي يهبش شنو؟
 ان موكلى سيدى القاضى ذهب الى دامر المجذوب وهى مدينة من اشهر محطات السكك الحديدية
يعني مالقي الا محل السكه حديد
 ليواسى عمال الدريسة هولاء الرجال المغلوب على امرهم .طيب العتاله برضو مغلوب علي امرهم..لييه ناس الدريسه بس؟
 الذين يعملون ليل نهار ولا يجدون من يقدم لهم كلمة شكر
 ويعودون اخر الليل يجرجرون ارجلهم الى قطية ليرتاحون 
بعجلات يامولانا
فيها ولكن انتم ادرى بانهم لا يجدون راحة بل تزداد
 معانتهم فى بيوتهم..........(شامييييييين)..................................  ...................................
 فذهب الرجل الكريم ليحل لهولاء الفئة المظلومة مشاكلهم . لنتفاجاء بان  اعدائه يتربصون به ويطعنونه من الخلف اثناء غيابه فهل جزء الاحسان الا  الاحسان؟؟؟
 سيدى القاضى ارجو ان تقوم بشطب هذة القضية فى حق موكلى مع المطالبة بتعويض مالى مقدر ومحاكمة كل من تسبب فى هذة المهزلة
نصر الدين الهوا جاك!!!
 محامى المتهم عطية على قطية
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

بعد مرافعتك دي مفروض القاضي يحول الاتهام الي صاحب البوست لادائه بيناتات خاطئية ضلل بها سير العدالة ...



حنستانف

حنستانف

حنستانف
احنا حنقدم ادله وااااضحه بانو عطيه ده الراااااجل ظاااااتو
*

----------


## yassirali66

*ياسياده القاضي
لدينا طعن بالمحامي....
قبل ان يمسك هذهالقضيه..قال في مكان عاااام وباعلي صوته وووووووووب عليك ياعطيه...
اطالب بالتحقيق في الامر
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

ياسياده القاضي
لدينا طعن بالمحامي....
قبل ان يمسك هذهالقضيه..قال في مكان عاااام وباعلي صوته وووووووووب عليك ياعطيه...
اطالب بالتحقيق في الامر



 اخى بهيئة الاتهام لقد جئنا لهذه المحكمة ونحن لا نبحث عن مجد شخصى بل جئنا احقاقا للحق ونصرة للمظلوم
عندما صحت بالمقولة الشهيرة
الليلة وووووووووووب عليك يا عطية
لم اكن اشير لشخص بعينه بل كان عطية رمز لكل المطحونين فى الارض0 حلوة المطحونين دى صح؟؟)
من الممكن ان اكون انا المقصود او انت اخى او حتى القاضى
لذلك ارجو من هيئة الاتهام ان لا تشخص القضايا ونحن وانتم كلنا نبحث عن الحقيقة المجردة فقط
ولا شيى سوى الحقيقة
والليلة ووووووووب عليك يا القاضى
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

اخى بهيئة الاتهام لقد جئنا لهذه المحكمة ونحن لا نبحث عن مجد شخصى بل جئنا احقاقا للحق ونصرة للمظلوم
عندما صحت بالمقولة الشهيرة
الليلة وووووووووووب عليك يا عطية
لم اكن اشير لشخص بعينه بل كان عطية رمز لكل المطحونين فى الارض0 حلوة المطحونين دى صح؟؟)
من الممكن ان اكون انا المقصود او انت اخى او حتى القاضى
لذلك ارجو من هيئة الاتهام ان لا تشخص القضايا ونحن وانتم كلنا نبحث عن الحقيقة المجردة فقط
ولا شيى سوى الحقيقة
والليلة ووووووووب عليك يا القاضى



يعني القاضي زاتو ممكن يكون عطيه؟
اتااااري القضايا بتتاخر دايما....
والليلة ووووووووب عليك يا القاضى
*

----------


## yassirali66

*ده كلو هين  وينو عطيه اليجي يدافع عن نفسو؟
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

سادتى القضاة 
حضرات المستشارين
نحن اليوم اما قضية راى عام 
اتهم موكلى بانهو عطية
وحاشاه من هذا الاتهام
ان موكلى راجل ود رجال وهذا ما عرف به .
لذلك من العار ان يوصف بانه عطية
ان موكلىفارس مغوار تشهد له كل ميادين المعارك بالشجاعة وقوة الشكيمة 
ويكفى انه قائد معركة الكرامة الاخيرة والتى حققت النصر لشعبنا
حضرات القضاء فى هذا الزمن الاغبر يتهم البرى ويبرا المتهم
ان موكلى سيدى القاضى ذهب الى دامر المجذوب وهى مدينة من اشهر محطات السكك الحديدية
ليواسى عمال الدريسة هولاء الرجال المغلوب على امرهم .
الذين يعملون ليل نهار ولا يجدون من يقدم لهم كلمة شكر
ويعودون اخر الليل يجرجرون ارجلهم الى قطية ليرتاحون فيها ولكن انتم ادرى بانهم لا يجدون راحة بل تزداد
معانتهم فى بيوتهم............................................  ...................................
فذهب الرجل الكريم ليحل لهولاء الفئة المظلومة مشاكلهم . لنتفاجاء بان اعدائه يتربصون به ويطعنونه من الخلف اثناء غيابه فهل جزء الاحسان الا الاحسان؟؟؟
سيدى القاضى ارجو ان تقوم بشطب هذة القضية فى حق موكلى مع المطالبة بتعويض مالى مقدر ومحاكمة كل من تسبب فى هذة المهزلة
محامى المتهم عطية على قطية



 
سيدي القاضي اني أري أنه أحسن تسد أضانك من هذا الترافع

لأنه كسير تلج
وفي مقولة أخري أن المتهم والمحامي  غايتو أنا ما داير أقول لكن المحكمة بالفهامة تفهم
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*أنا ولا حضرت الجلسة الفاتت

لكن قالوا في ناس شككوا في القاضي 


غايتو أنا شك زي دا ما قدره
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

سيدي القاضي اني أري أنه أحسن تسد أضانك من هذا الترافع

لأنه كسير تلج
وفي مقولة أخري أن المتهم والمحامي  غايتو أنا ما داير أقول لكن المحكمة بالفهامة تفهم



الله اكبر...
هاهاهااااااااااااااااي
كرع كع كراااااااع
ما طلعت مرافعه..
طلع كسير تلج...
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*نحن نشتغل صحفين للدار عشان نغطي ليكم البلبلة دي اقصد المحكمة دي


*

----------


## طارق حامد

*والله دي مصيبة القاضي زاتوه بقيتوا عطيه ...
احكي ليكم قصة امكن تفتحوا عيونكم 
كنت مرة في السودان اتابع قضية لمكان عملي وكنت داخل قاعة المحكمة 
وكان قبلي هنالك قضاياه وفي لحظة الانتظار هذه قام اخوكم خالف رجل فوق رجل 
قام القاضي خلا القضية الامامه وانا بعيد في كنابات الانتظار قام قال موجه كلامه لي 
انت يا اللي قاعد وراء هنالك خالف رجلك كدة انت ما عندك احترام للمحكمة هههههه
اسع طلعتوا القاضي عطيه وكمان ووووووووووب عليك يالقاضي :enfjaar:
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*هههههههههه
وانا اخرب ليكم البوست شوية
عندنا جارنا في الحي
كضــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاب وبتاع مواسير
تضرب ليهو تسالو انت وين؟؟؟
يكون جنبك يقول ليك والله أنا في جوبا
مرة مشي المحكمة 
شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاهد
قاعد بره القاعة 
وكل ما تلقونو يرن 
يقول للزول البتكلم معاه
والله أنا في الدمازين
يا زول ما كلمتنا والله ان جيت امس لكسلا
لا حولولا قوة الا بالله و الله انا في الابيض
وعلي كده زي اربعة مرات
في عسكري قاعد قدام القاعة بقي يحسب ليهو
المرة الخامسة لمن تلفونو ضرب
العسكري قال ليهو: يا زول انت مش جايبنك شاهد؟؟
رد جارنا ده: آآي
العسكري: والله لو سمعتك تاني قلت مشيت الباب بحبسك
عذبنتا ياخ من الصباح سمعت مدن السودان كلها
وانت قاعد هنا
تاني كضب عليك الله 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

والله دي مصيبة القاضي زاتوه بقيتوا عطيه ...
احكي ليكم قصة امكن تفتحوا عيونكم 
كنت مرة في السودان اتابع قضية لمكان عملي وكنت داخل قاعة المحكمة 
وكان قبلي هنالك قضاياه وفي لحظة الانتظار هذه قام اخوكم خالف رجل فوق رجل 
قام القاضي خلا القضية الامامه وانا بعيد في كنابات الانتظار قام قال موجه كلامه لي 
انت يا اللي قاعد وراء هنالك خالف رجلك كدة انت ما عندك احترام للمحكمة هههههه
اسع طلعتوا القاضي عطيه وكمان ووووووووووب عليك يالقاضي :enfjaar:



 أضربوا عليهم بعجل من حديد

مين القال :yl3qf3hb76918k4q82hالليلة وووووووووووووب عليك يا القاضي

منتهي العطونة انك تقول للقاضي:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h الليلة وووووووب عليك يالقاضي

أنتوا قايلين :yl3qf3hb76918k4q82hالليلة وووووووب عليك يالقاضي دي هينة كدة



مين البعده:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

هههههههههه
وانا اخرب ليكم البوست شوية
عندنا جارنا في الحي
كضــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاب وبتاع مواسير
تضرب ليهو تسالو انت وين؟؟؟
يكون جنبك يقول ليك والله أنا في جوبا
مرة مشي المحكمة 
شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاهد
قاعد بره القاعة 
وكل ما تلقونو يرن 
يقول للزول البتكلم معاه
والله أنا في الدمازين
يا زول ما كلمتنا والله ان جيت امس لكسلا
لا حولولا قوة الا بالله و الله انا في الابيض
وعلي كده زي اربعة مرات
في عسكري قاعد قدام القاعة بقي يحسب ليهو
المرة الخامسة لمن تلفونو ضرب
العسكري قال ليهو: يا زول انت مش جايبنك شاهد؟؟
رد جارنا ده: آآي
العسكري: والله لو سمعتك تاني قلت مشيت الباب بحبسك
عذبنتا ياخ من الصباح سمعت مدن السودان كلها
وانت قاعد هنا
تاني كضب عليك الله 



 
هههههههههههههههههههههههاية

والله جارك دا ايهاب كان قال للعسكري حاضر جنابك

بيكون كضب عليه سااااااااااااااي
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

والله دي مصيبة القاضي زاتوه بقيتوا عطيه ...
احكي ليكم قصة امكن تفتحوا عيونكم 
كنت مرة في السودان اتابع قضية لمكان عملي وكنت داخل قاعة المحكمة 
وكان قبلي هنالك قضاياه وفي لحظة الانتظار هذه قام اخوكم خالف رجل فوق رجل 
قام القاضي خلا القضية الامامه وانا بعيد في كنابات الانتظار قام قال موجه كلامه لي 
انت يا اللي قاعد وراء هنالك خالف رجلك كدة انت ما عندك احترام للمحكمة هههههه
اسع طلعتوا القاضي عطيه وكمان ووووووووووب عليك يالقاضي :enfjaar:



هههههههههه
كما اتخااارجته بكره بطلعوك عطيه...
محكمه جااايطه...
المحامي يكورك ويقول وووووب عليك ياعطيه..
تجي تاني يوم تلقاه داير يترافع...
المتهم هااارب والمحكمه شغاله..
غااايتو جنس غااايتو
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

أضربوا عليهم بعجل من حديد

مين القال :yl3qf3hb76918k4q82hالليلة وووووووووووووب عليك يا القاضي

منتهي العطونة انك تقول للقاضي:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h الليلة وووووووب عليك يالقاضي

أنتوا قايلين :yl3qf3hb76918k4q82hالليلة وووووووب عليك يالقاضي دي هينة كدة



مين البعده:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h



لكن العجل ما انفتل ما بنفع 
ديل الا تضربهم بقضيب السكة حديد نفسه 
انا هين الكلام الراجل ود الرجااااااااااااال لما يجئ 
على طول بتكون في تعبئة جماهيرية الى الاوبيض :263:
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

هههههههههه
كما اتخااارجته بكره بطلعوك عطيه...
محكمه جااايطه...
المحامي يكورك ويقول وووووب عليك ياعطيه..
تجي تاني يوم تلقاه داير يترافع...
المتهم هااارب والمحكمه شغاله..
غااايتو جنس غااايتو



لسع بكرة ده ما طلعوني عديييييييييييل :14_6_5[1]:
                        	*

----------


## aaddil

*سطحتو  بينا  يا  جماعة !!!!!!!!!!؟
وعلي  حد تعبير  حسن  محجوب , ادفع  اسبوع من عمري  عطية
عشان اعرف  عطية
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*تقرير مأمورية الدامر بناءا على تكليف عدد من منظمات حقوق الانسان الكادح تحديدا تحركت الى المنطقة التى شهدت احداث عطيه للوقوف على الحقائق  وحتى نحفظ للجميع حقوقهم ومن باب الحرص قررت ان اذهب مع الاخ عطية العمل وبالفعل دخلنا الورش الساعة السادسة صباحا وظللت اراقب حجم مايعانيه عطيه ومن معه من الكادحين (عينك ماتشوف الا النور درش زى الدرش) وبعد نهار من العمل المضنى امتطى عطية دراجته ومجرد تحركه اذا باحد لساتك العجله يتمدد متبرما من الزمن الاغبر الذى رماه فى عطية الذى يبخل عليه بالصيانة ..... وتأوه عطيه لاعنا جميع العجلات دون فرز وترجل ماشيا الى السوق لمقابلة طبيب العجلات والذى احتج على عطية بان اللستك لم يبقى فيه موطئ رقعة.. وبعد نقاش تم رقع الرقع (لان اللستك مدفون بالرقع).. وتحرك عطية الى المنزل بعد شراء بطيخه وربطها بالمقعد الخلفى ... ولكنها سقطت من العجله مفضله الانتحار على الذهاب الى بيت عطية فتلقى الدمار الشامل بين الافواه النهمه والاغنام الجائعه  .... ووصل عطيه الى المنزل وقبل ان يفتح الباب صحت فيه انا نيابة عنكم جميعا  الليله اووووووووووووب عليك ياعطيه..... فنظر الى نظرة استغاثه فادمعت اعينى وودعدته متمنيا له ليلة سليمه:Bebe20:
*

----------


## hamdi73

*ألحقونا بالفهامـــــــــــــــــــــــات اليابانية . 
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

والله دي مصيبة القاضي زاتوه بقيتوا عطيه ...
احكي ليكم قصة امكن تفتحوا عيونكم 
كنت مرة في السودان اتابع قضية لمكان عملي وكنت داخل قاعة المحكمة 
وكان قبلي هنالك قضاياه وفي لحظة الانتظار هذه قام اخوكم خالف رجل فوق رجل 
قام القاضي خلا القضية الامامه وانا بعيد في كنابات الانتظار قام قال موجه كلامه لي 
انت يا اللي قاعد وراء هنالك خالف رجلك كدة انت ما عندك احترام للمحكمة هههههه
اسع طلعتوا القاضي عطيه وكمان ووووووووووب عليك يالقاضي :enfjaar:



سيدى القاضى نحن لم نشكك فى انك عطية بل قلنا انه من الممكن ان يكون اى واحد منا عطية اذا مر بنفس ظروف عطية .
ولكن هيئة الاتهام هى من نسبت هذة التهمة الشنيعة بسيادة القاضى لا ادرى تريد ان توثر على حكمك ام لها معلومة سابقة
لذلك ارجو محاكمة كل اعضاء هيئة الاتهام وتحويلهم للمدعو قدو قدو
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

سيدى القاضى نحن لم نشكك فى انك عطية بل قلنا انه من الممكن ان يكون اى واحد منا عطية اذا مر بنفس ظروف عطية .
ولكن هيئة الاتهام هى من نسبت هذة التهمة الشنيعة بسيادة القاضى لا ادرى تريد ان توثر على حكمك ام لها معلومة سابقة
لذلك ارجو محاكمة كل اعضاء هيئة الاتهام وتحويلهم للمدعو قدو قدو



222222222222
:mysmilie_20:
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

سيدى القاضى نحن لم نشكك فى انك عطية بل قلنا انه من الممكن ان يكون اى واحد منا عطية اذا مر بنفس ظروف عطية .
ولكن هيئة الاتهام هى من نسبت هذة التهمة الشنيعة بسيادة القاضى لا ادرى تريد ان توثر على حكمك ام لها معلومة سابقة
لذلك ارجو محاكمة كل اعضاء هيئة الاتهام وتحويلهم للمدعو قدو قدو



تري هيئة المحلفين بان علاج قدو قدو غير مفيد في هذا الحالات المستعصية 
لذا فقد قررنا انتداب لجنة من الاخصائين وذلك لدارسة الحالة على الطبيعية 
وتوصى بعلاج حديث من مصانع باير الالمانية الدواء مشهور ومعروف عالميا 
تقرر ايضا ابعاد هيئة الاتهام عن القضية واحالتهم الى رحلة تادبية في ورش السكك الحديدية 
وذلك لاعطاء عطية فترة من الراحة ومواصلة العلاج عسى ولعل تحل المشكلة 
ومن الان يجب ان يكون الشعار :
وووووووووووووووووب عليكم يا هيئة الاتهام 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عطيه وين راح اكلو التمساح
عطيه وين مشا ذاتو اتنسى
*

----------


## علاءالدين محمد هاشم

*وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووب يا عطيه 
تعاوا نحسب هنا ا فى كم عطيه لحدى الان فى المنير
                        	*

----------


## علاءالدين محمد هاشم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aaddil
					

سطحتو  بينا  يا  جماعة !!!!!!!!!!؟
وعلي  حد تعبير  حسن  محجوب , ادفع  اسبوع من عمري  عطية
عشان اعرف  عطية



  شوية اجتهاد   وجلسة على النيل وسيجارة  ( حمراء ما خضراء) وكباية من حلوم    وشطحة وشوية خيال   ... يا عرفت عطية ... يا لحقت  عطية 


انا غايتو استعنت بفهامات  وقوات صديقة  ونقصت  خيارات  واتصلت بصديق   واخيراً استعنت بالجمهور

   وبعد دا كله    50% فهم    ( غايتو  اخير امتحانات المعادلة عدييييل كده)
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

تري هيئة المحلفين بان علاج قدو قدو غير مفيد في هذا الحالات المستعصية 
لذا فقد قررنا انتداب لجنة من الاخصائين وذلك لدارسة الحالة على الطبيعية 
وتوصى بعلاج حديث من مصانع باير الالمانية الدواء مشهور ومعروف عالميا 
تقرر ايضا ابعاد هيئة الاتهام عن القضية واحالتهم الى رحلة تادبية في ورش السكك الحديدية 
وذلك لاعطاء عطية فترة من الراحة ومواصلة العلاج عسى ولعل تحل المشكلة 
ومن الان يجب ان يكون الشعار :
وووووووووووووووووب عليكم يا هيئة الاتهام 



وووووووووووووووووب ياالهيئة:21::21:
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علاءالدين محمد هاشم
					

شوية اجتهاد وجلسة على النيل وسيجارة ( حمراء ما خضراء) وكباية من حلوم وشطحة وشوية خيال ... يا عرفت عطية ... يا لحقت عطية  



ميه الميه لو عملت الحاجات دى تصبح عطيه24
:anim-jjd:
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aaddil
					

سطحتو بينا يا جماعة !!!!!!!!!!؟
وعلي حد تعبير حسن محجوب , ادفع اسبوع من عمري عطية
عشان اعرف عطية



كتاااااااااار جدا حاتتعب لوحاولت تعرفهم
:58: 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

ألحقونا بالفهامـــــــــــــــــــــــات اليابانية . 



مابتنفعك برضو ياحمدى لو داير تفهم تعال شارع النيل
:spor: 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

عطيه وين راح اكلو التمساح
عطيه وين مشا ذاتو اتنسى



عطيه غالبا يكون عمل نائم
:z3lan1: 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علاءالدين محمد هاشم
					

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووب يا عطيه 
تعاوا نحسب هنا ا فى كم عطيه لحدى الان فى المنير



ماتعدش ياحبيب بس حاول انت حاول واجتهد عشان تمرق رقبتك
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

تري هيئة المحلفين بان علاج قدو قدو غير مفيد في هذا الحالات المستعصية 


تقرر ايضا ابعاد هيئة الاتهام عن القضية واحالتهم الى رحلة تادبية في ورش السكك الحديدية 
وذلك لاعطاء عطية فترة من الراحة ومواصلة العلاج عسى ولعل تحل المشكلة 



 هاهاهاهاهاى
يا مولانا انا قاصد قدو قدو دا العسكرى الجلد فتاة اليوتيوب ما قاصد النيجيرى
لكن انت كان قاصد النيجيرى انا بقول
الليلة وووووووووب عليكم يا ناس الهيئة:21::21::21:
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

لكن العجل ما انفتل ما بنفع 
ديل الا تضربهم بقضيب السكة حديد نفسه 
انا هين الكلام الراجل ود الرجااااااااااااال لما يجئ 
على طول بتكون في تعبئة جماهيرية الى الاوبيض :263:



 الجماعة وصلوا

التعبئة لي وييييييييييييييييييييين؟
*

----------


## hamdi73

*فى تصريح مباشر خصنا به عطية جاء متضمناً فيه إعلانه العودة للديار دون شرط أو .....
*

----------


## yassirali66

*عطيه وصل يانااااس يا عسل
عطيه وصل يانااااس يا عسل
عطيه وصل يانااااس يا عسل
عطيه وصل يانااااس يا عسل
عطيه وصل يانااااس يا عسل
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

عطيه وصل يانااااس يا عسل
عطيه وصل يانااااس يا عسل
عطيه وصل يانااااس يا عسل
عطيه وصل يانااااس يا عسل
عطيه وصل يانااااس يا عسل



ألف مبروك عودة عطية و تجسده بالروح القتالية . :c030::lop:
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*شنو يعني ياجماعة نسحب بلاغ الفقدان 


أوااااااااااااااااب عليك ياعطية
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

شنو يعني ياجماعة نسحب بلاغ الفقدان 


أوااااااااااااااااب عليك ياعطية



اشطب ابوي البلاااااااغ زاتو

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*هوووووو لكن  البلاغ ما بتلغي القصة بقت محكمة 
ووووووووووووووب عليكم يا هيئة الاتهام
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

هوووووو لكن  البلاغ ما بتلغي القصة بقت محكمة 
ووووووووووووووب عليكم يا هيئة الاتهام



الموضوع كان اختفاء عطيه والراجل لقيناهو....
اشطبو البلاغ...
ووووووووب عليك يالمحامي....
قروشك راحت....بس فالح رابط لي الكرفته من الصباح...
ياحضرة القاضي وياحضرة الصول...
ووووووووووب عليك ياعطيه
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*عطيه وينو
ياعطيييييييييييييييييييه:fgf1:

*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

عطيه وينو




ياعطيييييييييييييييييييه:fgf1: 



لما الريد و النوم أبا ليا



:fgf1::fgf1::fgf1::fgf1:
*

----------

